# Got The P220, Pining for a 1911



## Moss Man (Apr 20, 2010)

A couple years back I sold the Sig P220 I had when I lost my job in a plant closing, I hated to sell it but the budget didn't allow for it. Now that I have gotten righted around financially, I went and got another P220, this time an older but mint "Gray Box" model. I had been researching 1911's before I bought the SIG, but decided to stick with the SIG because I know it well and am comfortable handling it. Now I am second guessing the SIG after putting a box of rounds through it. Not because of any issues with the gun, just the fact that I'd like to try a 1911. I got about $600. tied up in the SIG and could probably get a decent 1911 for that. I don't carry the 45 for defense, it's just for target practice and maybe stopping the occasional intruder.

The several 1911's that I have held feel perfect in my hand, I prefer the narrow single stack 45's.

The Springfield Mil Spec and the Rock Island Tactical are of interest to me. The local gun dealed here has two Colt 1911's, but the $800. is out of my range.

Darn 1911 demons, wish they would just leave my head so that I can get on with life! :buttkick:


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 20, 2010)

For the most part I have settled in on the idea of getting a Springfield 1911 Mil Spec. A local gentleman has a Springfield 1911 GI new in the box that he would trade even for my Sig, but I can't get warmed up to the low profile sights or the idea of converting the sights to something my fifty year old peepers can see and be accurate with.

I have found some decent buys at Gun Broker, but I'm open to thoughts as to some of the prefered places to buy one. There are no authorized dealers in Maine.


----------



## nightal (Mar 19, 2010)

Moss Man said:


> For the most part I have settled in on the idea of getting a Springfield 1911 Mil Spec. A local gentleman has a Springfield 1911 GI new in the box that he would trade even for my Sig, but I can't get warmed up to the low profile sights or the idea of converting the sights to something my fifty year old peepers can see and be accurate with.
> 
> I have found some decent buys at Gun Broker, but I'm open to thoughts as to some of the prefered places to buy one. There are no authorized dealers in Maine.


 Check the RIA tactical on Gunbroker, it has all the bells and whistles, nice sights, for a good price.


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't find much there for RIA until I realized Armscor was the name to search for.

I still think I might prefer the Springer Mil Spec, the jury is still out though.


----------



## nightal (Mar 19, 2010)

When you go to Gunbroker look under Bellshire guns.


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 20, 2010)

nightal said:


> When you go to Gunbroker look under Bellshire guns.


I typed that name in the seller list and it didn't show up?


----------



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

Personally I'd go for the MILSPEC. I have a Loaded and picked up a GI for my son to give him for his B-day. I actually shoot the GI pretty well despite the sights and 49 year old eyes. With the MILSPEC you get the best of both worlds. Better sights and a more traditional look.


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 20, 2010)

I sold the P220 tonight, the door is now wide open for the 1911 to step in.
Still liking the Mil Spec, seems to be alot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 20, 2010)

I pulled the trigger on a brand spankin new Sprinfield Armory 1911 Loaded 45 ACP

It should be in my posession by friday. Can't wait.

$799. plus a couple small fees.

Shazam.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Moss Man said:


> I pulled the trigger on a brand spankin new Sprinfield Armory 1911 Loaded 45 ACP
> 
> It should be in my posession by friday. Can't wait.
> 
> ...


Good choice. My First 1911 was a Springfield Loaded Target.....great shooter. You will also get fantastic customer service should you ever need it.


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

Moss Man said:


> A couple years back I sold the Sig P220 I had when I lost my job in a plant closing, I hated to sell it but the budget didn't allow for it. Now that I have gotten righted around financially, I went and got another P220, this time an older but mint "Gray Box" model. I had been researching 1911's before I bought the SIG, but decided to stick with the SIG because I know it well and am comfortable handling it. Now I am second guessing the SIG after putting a box of rounds through it. Not because of any issues with the gun, just the fact that I'd like to try a 1911. I got about $600. tied up in the SIG and could probably get a decent 1911 for that. I don't carry the 45 for defense, it's just for target practice and maybe stopping the occasional intruder.
> 
> The several 1911's that I have held feel perfect in my hand, I prefer the narrow single stack 45's.
> 
> ...


I currently own a Springer A1 Loaded .45. Really really like it. It's a good gun. American made besides the frame. I heard their customer service is really good.

RIA's are nice too. I had the A1/GI model. Always fed anything I put in it. It was a bit on the heavy side because of the way it was made (cast instead of forged). But a solid gun nonetheless. I chose it over a Springfield GI because the Springer did not have a flared ejection port and it was $100 more than the RIA. I would have gotten the Springer if they had it in SS though. The RIA I had was really comfortable. First 1911 I shot was a Taurus PT1911. The grips chapped my hands. Really didn't like the feel of em.


----------

